# New Android Build - Need Advice



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

All, I'm thinking about doing an Android build to effectively bypass the OEM system in my car. I can't remove the stock HU because it will kill the LCD display. I've been doing a lot of reading over the past few days and I've come up with several questions that I hope I could get some help with.

1. What is the best 7" Android tablet to use?

-Many of the builds that I've seen are using the old version of the Nexus 7. Seeing as this tablet has been replaced, and its hardware is outdated, what is the best alternative from what is currently available?

2. Is there any disadvantage to running analog into a aftermarket deck to control volume? 

-My main motivation here is that I want to be able to retain my OEM steering wheel controls. I'm aware that Joycon makes an interface but it looks difficult to setup. What do you guys think? Is the Joycon easy enough to setup for a average joe? If so, I can completely take the HU out of the equation and run the tablet directly into my DSP via a DAC. 

3. See above. If I do go the route of completely bypassing a head unit and I wanted to have a physical volume knob in addition to the steering wheel control. Could I use the Griffin usb volume control?

4. Considering which tablet that was recommended in my first question, how do I go about getting either a digital or analog output via the usb connection? 

5. How can I expand the number of USB ports and provide enough power to charge the tab as well as power the other peripherals connected to the USB hub? What hub is recommended?

Thanks for answering these questions guys. I'm sure that I'll have more as I continue to educate myself.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

71 views and no replies?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

slowsedan01 said:


> All, I'm thinking about doing an Android build to effectively bypass the OEM system in my car. I can't remove the stock HU because it will kill the LCD display. I've been doing a lot of reading over the past few days and I've come up with several questions that I hope I could get some help with.
> 
> 1. What is the best 7" Android tablet to use?
> 
> ...


*I'm currently running an Anker smart charger (4.8A, 2 port) to provide power via the OTG Y cable. and then I have an Amazon Basics 4 port hub plugged into the other side. I'd probably recommend a powered hub, and a way to power it in the car. My plan involves a powered hub and a USB Buddy modded to power the hub.*

Jay


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> *I'm currently running an Anker smart charger (4.8A, 2 port) to provide power via the OTG Y cable. and then I have an Amazon Basics 4 port hub plugged into the other side. I'd probably recommend a powered hub, and a way to power it in the car. My plan involves a powered hub and a USB Buddy modded to power the hub.*
> 
> Jay


Thanks for all of the help Jay. Regarding the resistive steering wheel controls, how will I be able to tell? The car is a 2013 Accord Sport, I don't believe that there is any CANBUS in the car. I would prefer to go digital via a DAC direct to a DSP and retain my OEM steering wheel controls rather than having to buy and add a aftermarket deck into the path. Also, I think I'd like to have a physical volume knob somewhere on my console. Will the Griffin USB volume control work if plugged into the hub you mentioned to control the output volume via USB?


----------



## _booo (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello, I'm running nexus 7 LTE 2nd generation, in my car with out headunit
here is how i did it

1. you need a tablet. (I prefer nexus 7 as there are a couple of custom kernels developed for car use) you need to charge and connect usb divices at the same time stock kernels does not support that, that is why nexus 7 is my preference + it is of a size of a 2 din head unit you can easily use it with out any modifications

2. you need an OTG cable (to power the tablet and to transfer USB devices DATA in to the tablet)

3. you need a powered USB hub to power up all of your devices you want to connect

4. you need a step down power supply 12v to 5 v to power the tablet and the hub

5. you need a usb DAC (i use HiFimeDIY Sabre USB DAC optical straight to the DSP)

to play the music i recommend usb audio player pro application which streams the music stright to the DAC without using tablet's BAD amplifier and the signal is clean and clear! as clear as your DAC can provide 

6. you need a joycon to get you steering wheel controls to work (it works great they provide an application and you just program it for the buttons you need, volume, next track, prev track mute anything you like you can map any button you want even switch between apps)
for this you need yo know the wiring diagram of you car to get + and - remote control wires and connect them to joy con controller than you just connect joy con to PC with the app running the program (it detects the button clicks) after that connect to your tablet and it works 

5. you need a hard drive or a flash drive for your music library

6. you may connect reverse camera

7. you may connect radio stick to get radio work (if you listen to local radio stations)

8. you may connect any kind of a mouse or keyboard and map any buttons you like (i was looking into connecting 3d connexion mouse as it is kind of joystick, but not sure all buttons will work in android as i could not find any drivers yet)

well that's pretty much it have fun and good luck!


----------



## 1Sik1500 (May 19, 2015)

Why not look into a full Android replacement? What is the vehicle? There are a few manufactures that offer nice replacements. Ive been researching this myself. 

Latest Android Car Stereo, Car DVD, Car Radio GPS | Pumpkin

Joying Aftermarket Best Android Head Unit, Android Car Stereo, Android Car Radio Audio Home page Android In-Dash Android GPS navigation | carjoying.com

Basically you get a Android Tablet is a 2 Din or custom fit insert. ALOT of options on these. Ive see guys running 80g Harddrivese on these. They are 3g capable. There is alot of info on XDA (which im sure you know if you have android anything)

Android Head Units - XDA Forums

Theres alot to gain. I like that i can watch youtube while eating lunch in my truck. The possibilities are endless BUT i cant comment on sound quality. Maybe this with a nice DSP.

Also there are videos on youtube showing full usage. Im set on a "pure Android" Quad core 7 Inch double din.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu7ArYuBj8w


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

1Sik1500 said:


> Why not look into a full Android replacement? What is the vehicle? There are a few manufactures that offer nice replacements. Ive been researching this myself.
> 
> Latest Android Car Stereo, Car DVD, Car Radio GPS | Pumpkin
> 
> ...


I've considered some of these units but the main problem is that I can't just outright replace my OEM deck. In the 2013+ Accords there's a map pocket and cubby in the center stack which could fit a double din, but I'd have to fab all of the mounting points and trim. Knowing my abilities, I'm pretty sure this would wind up looking like total garbage if I tried to do it myself. Local shops have quoted me around $350 to do the custom install, and I'm not going to invest this much into the project right now. A tablet install is appealing because I'm fine with the tab being in a modular mount like a pro clips and have all of the wiring tucked and integrated into a DSP. I wouldn't have to worry about the fabrication and body work to make a custom double din install look good.


----------



## 1Sik1500 (May 19, 2015)

So something like this wouldnt interest you? 

Quad Core Android 4.4.4 Fit HONDA ACCORD 2013 2014 2015 Ninth generation Car DVD Player GPS TV 3G Radio-in Car DVD from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/MXTR...orts-the-original-screen-and/32361260505.html


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

1Sik1500 said:


> So something like this wouldnt interest you?
> 
> Quad Core Android 4.4.4 Fit HONDA ACCORD 2013 2014 2015 Ninth generation Car DVD Player GPS TV 3G Radio-in Car DVD from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> MXTRON For 2013 Honda Accord 10.2 inch Android Car GPS Navigation, Supports the original screen and factory backup camera-in Car DVD from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


Man, those look really interesting. IDK though, something about buying something so untested, from a seller on the other side of the world with no warranty... Sketchy at best, and it's a huge risk, IMO to drop that amount of money without any warranty or support.


----------



## 1Sik1500 (May 19, 2015)

slowsedan01 said:


> Man, those look really interesting. IDK though, something about buying something so untested, from a seller on the other side of the world with no warranty... Sketchy at best, and it's a huge risk, IMO to drop that amount of money without any warranty or support.


I had the same reactions but 90% of all the reviews from all units have come across great. They where bid on the silverado forums and Scion/BRZ Forums. The fact that they integrate into the dash and most are plug and play. Also i believe there is a warranty with Ali-express.

Im dying for a DIY guy here on the forums to buy one and really show us what they can do. Imagine the UNLIMITED possibilities with software and features. the cool thing i find is built in OFFLINE GPS.


----------



## rjdhill (Mar 24, 2015)

Bluetooth connection and tablet of choice. not simple but depending on what you wanna do its no more complicated than the install. imo. once I got everything it kinda just fell into place . my current set up is a Samsung 10.5galaxy tab , Bluetooth connect into my system .after market head unit. parrot connect so I can still receive calls over Bluetooth. it was a simple set up for me. its an independent att account just for data ,I run Netflix , Pandora , hulu, and multi other things entertainment for the kid mainly . also run an external wireless drive for music and movies with no problems . it sounds great to me. time was the issue . and its by far the cleanest sounding system i've ever had in any vehicle I've owned . and the fact that its removable when I travel is a big plus for me . 
after my tablet install I don't think ill ever go back to regular head unit. the versatility is really astounding and satisfies 90% of my needs because I travel so much.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Another question on this topic. In order to bypass the DAC in the Nexus, I believe that I'd have to root the tab and install the timur's kernel. Would I effectively cancel out the ability to use the mic in the tablet for hands free calls? I'm thinking that I want to retain an in-dash unit with a aux input, but I'll go out from the tab via a DAC like the Behringer to the analog in on the deck. Tablet will relay phone calls and texts from my cell. Will this setup work correctly? Should I think about adding a separate USB microphone for better clarity for phone calls?


----------

